# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشكل در نصب cli از طريق خط فرمان يا command prompt nodeJs

## arash z

من قصد داشتم از طريق command prompt node يك cli مربوط به يك appbuilder رو نصب كنم كه بر پايه ي اون درست شده بود و بايد از اين طريق نصب مي شد اما با پيامي به شكل '$' is not recognized as an external or internal command روبرو شدم و حتي بعد از آدرس دهي در variable environement هم مشكل رفع نشد :؟ اميدوارم بتونم در اينجا پاسخي براي سوالم پيدا كنم .

----------


## cups_of_java

با این اطلاعاتی که شما دادی نمیشه جواب دقیقی داد... خب طبیعتن یه قسمت از نصب رو درست نمیری... مراحل نصبش واضحه؟ طبق دستورش جلو رفتی؟

----------


## arash z

پاسخ مورد نظر بدست آمد و $ صرفا يك نشانه براي علامت گزاري دستور 
shell بود و نبايد در داخل دستور در command prompt وارد مي شد

----------

